# 110 planted discus tank.



## drift-wood (Aug 28, 2009)

been working on this for a while. lots of fun and lots of work. enjoy.

13 - discus 
1 - marlboro red
1 - golden phoenix
1 - fiji red
1- cobalt blue
1 - red spotted leopard
1 - red turquoise
2 - rose red
2 - blue diamond
3 - blue turquoise

70ish - neon tetras (cant really keep track)
10 - harlequin rasboras
7 - sterbai corydoras
1 - L204 - Flash Pleco
1 - LDA031 - Mustard Spot Pleco
1 - Albino Bushynose (m)
3 - banjo cats(havent seen them in a while but they surprise you every so often. i use them to help moving the sand bottom.)

plants.
driftwood.
tonnes of java grafted to driftwood.

Think my pics are too large in size or i would post more...

thanks for looking.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

wow.. those are nice discus and built-in tank amazing...need to see some videos now


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

wow simply amazing!!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

The tank looks awesome!!! 

One suggestion, maybe upgrade that chair infront of the tank. If it was me and if I had the time I would sit infront of it for half a day and wouldn't mind sitting on a nice couch.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

looks really good, nice work. Is that tank in your home?


----------



## drift-wood (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments.  yes the tank is in my home. I noticed the stool infront of the tank after i took the pic. i actually do have a sofa infront of the tank but sometimes i just want to glue my face to my tank...lol


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

Thats all I can say!!! ha ha

Where did you buy the discus?



drift-wood said:


> been working on this for a while. lots of fun and lots of work. enjoy.
> 
> 13 - discus
> 1 - marlboro red
> ...


----------



## drift-wood (Aug 28, 2009)

i bought the discus from a few spots but mainly the shops by kennedy and steeles. lucky, king dragon the one next them.


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

Can you share with us the latest pics? Did they breed?


----------



## Petar (Dec 2, 2010)

Very nice!


----------

